# Small wood shelter plans/photos



## jreed (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a small area I was considering building a small wood shelter for. Something that would hold a cord or so and could be moved at the end of winter. Anyone seen such a thing or have one? Pics or plans?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 15, 2010)

jreed said:


> I have a small area I was considering building a small wood shelter for. *Something that would hold a cord or so and could be moved at the end of winter.* Anyone seen such a thing or have one? Pics or plans?


Sounds like a tent to me. Move it every year? Please clarify. I'm lost.

And, how far are you going to have to move it?


----------



## MNGuns (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds like you need something along the lines of and ice fishing house. Build a standard 8x10 shed complete with subfloor and decking, then bolt on a pair of skis (2x6 or 2x8 stood on edge w/ beveled ends).


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure how handy you are but how about a garden shed with wood floor. Fab it up so when it is empty you can jack up one end and put wheels on it. Other end draw bar with trailer hook up.

Either that or get a tractor with forks and pick the thing up.

Oh want I could spend to save money burning wood!

gg


----------



## reccutter (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry, don't know how to post pics yet but, broke down chevy w/hightop cap pulled by a gmc.


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 15, 2010)

Get yourself a "grow house" or "hoop house frame" I have used them for years. They are cheap and will "cook" the wood in summer for fast drying(120++) You can simply unbolt them and store them when not in use. As a bonus the shape is wind and snow resistant. I will post some pics when the sun comes up.


----------



## BigE (Jan 15, 2010)

I used an oversized pallet to build some temporary firewood storage.

http://www.bigelowsite.com/tree_harvest/Clean_Up/FirewoodStorage/smallfirewoodholder.html

It holds about 1.5 cord.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 15, 2010)

I built a small wood box on my back porch, use it to put the baby stroller and other stuff away in the summer and for firewood in the winter. Fill it about twice a week.


----------



## jreed (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL, I have something in my head but I dont know how feasible it is. Maybe a tarp is the best idea  After thinking about it, the size Im thinking of probably would only hold a half cord. I have a small area at my back door that I would like to stack a couple weeks worth of wood and would like something to keep rain, ice, and snow off of it. I was thinking of a small lean to type thing.


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 15, 2010)

Somebody here posted this and I thought it was such a good idea I filed the photo. Without remembering who it was; maybe he'll find the thread and take credit.







Jack


----------



## jreed (Jan 15, 2010)

howellhandmade, that's what Im thinking of! Thanks for posting it. If I can build that a little smaller it would be perfect!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 15, 2010)

jreed said:


> LOL, I have something in my head but I dont know how feasible it is. Maybe a tarp is the best idea  After thinking about it, the size Im thinking of probably would *only hold a half cord*. I have a small area at my back door that I would like to stack a couple weeks worth of wood and would like something to keep rain, ice, and snow off of it. I was thinking of a small lean to type thing.



Buy a small trailer from Harbor Freight Tools. Add a few sideboards and fill it with wood. You can tow it anywhere and cover it with a tarp.

Done.


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 15, 2010)

jreed said:


> howellhandmade, that's what Im thinking of! Thanks for posting it. If I can build that a little smaller it would be perfect!



There might have also been a pdf of plans; let's see if the creator chimes in.

Jack


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 15, 2010)

This is what I use, until I have the time and energy to build something deluxe like those sheds. I have three areas in the yard that I use for storage, one for the current year, one seasoning for next winter, and another building up for the following winter. I use these 2x4 ricks on cinder blocks, and as I use up one rick from the current year I move it out of the way and put it where I'm working for year after next. Just keep rotating.
















Jack


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 15, 2010)

howellhandmade said:


>



Yinz all have some nice pants 'n at.





:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jan 15, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> Get yourself a "grow house" or "hoop house frame"



Like this?
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Organic-Gardening/Low-Tunnels-Quick-Hoops.aspx

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Organic-Gardening/2003-02-01/Hoop-Houses.aspx


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 15, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> Yinz all have some nice pants 'n at. [
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



Gat em dahntahn.

Jack


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is the pic of my reserve. hoops are bolted on 2' centers, so you can go as big or as small as needed. View attachment 121766


----------

